# Black Or Not ?



## chris_84 (Aug 17, 2007)

i bought him about a year ago... hes in a 75g tank and prob 3 inchs maybe a bit bigger now... i was wondering what kind of Piranha he is ? he like to swim up and down the glass a lot and gets scared if i get close to him ..

anyone have any idea ?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Cant really tell with those pics.

If i had to throw out a guess i would say rhom.
3 inches in one year though? Thats bad.

*Bleongs in ID forum


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

looks rhom to me, a side shot would help?


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

A side shot would sure help a lot !
What did you feed him during the last year ??


----------



## chris_84 (Aug 17, 2007)

Moondemon said:


> A side shot would sure help a lot !
> What did you feed him during the last year ??


shrimp and large feeders even tho i shouldnt .. in the past year he has grown about 1.5 inches .. is that normal .. i know if it is a rhom they do grow slow


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

1.5 inch in a year is normal for a larger rhom . When there that small they tend to grow fast up to 5-6 inch then slow down so 1.5 inch is that great


----------



## chris_84 (Aug 17, 2007)

KINGofKINGS said:


> looks rhom to me, a side shot would help?


 heres 2 side shots


----------



## chris_84 (Aug 17, 2007)

Moondemon said:


> A side shot would sure help a lot !
> What did you feed him during the last year ??


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

If not a rhom than I would say a gibbus.


----------



## chris_84 (Aug 17, 2007)

Ja said:


> If not a rhom than I would say a gibbus.


thanks a lot .. do u know how large a gibbus can grow up too ?


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

I say Rhom, but Gibbus would be my 2nd guess, they tend to look like a cross between a Rhom and a Elong as far as I can tell. I'm 90% Rhom though.

My Rhom grew from 1-1.5" to 3" inches in the first year about 1" per year afterwards. He seems to be getting more tall than long these days.


----------



## chris_84 (Aug 17, 2007)

77gp454 said:


> I say Rhom, but Gibbus would be my 2nd guess, they tend to look like a cross between a Rhom and a Elong as far as I can tell. I'm 90% Rhom though.
> 
> My Rhom grew from 1-1.5" to 3" inches in the first year about 1" per year afterwards. He seems to be getting more tall than long these days.


thanks for the response


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

rhom i think


----------



## chris_84 (Aug 17, 2007)

just taken today out of the water maybe it will help a lot better
and i measured him i was way off hes almost 5 inches


----------



## mum74985 (Apr 29, 2007)

Serrsalmus Compressus


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

There is nothing in those photos to suggest either S. compressus or S. gibbus. The fish is very likely S. rhombeus.


----------

